# Four Seasons Punta Mita (Puerto Vallata, Mexico) or Costa Rica?



## yumdrey (Nov 4, 2011)

Today, I got an e-mail from Four Seasons that my drawing was selected to exchange my Four Seasons Aviara week to one of these Four Seasons locations.
Of course, I have never been to Four Seasons Punta Mita or Costa Rica yet.
Which property is better?
I did quick internet search and both properties look fabulous!
I need to call Four Seasons owner service on November 9th, and all reservation (exchange) is first come, first serve basis.
I am planning to reserve something for x-mas or new year's eve week, 2012.
Is it realistic?
Anyone had this exchange before or have been these property?
Thanks for any input!


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations!!   

No, I haven't been to either one. I didn't applied for the exchange drawing this year. I have a private exchange setup for next year.

Search for reviews on tripadvisor and flyertalk under luxuryhotels
For example - http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/14640259-post7.html

There's only a limited number of units available. I would try to be as flexible as possible with your travel dates so you won't be disappointed if you can't get a match on your first several choices of possible travel dates.
They even tell FSRC owners to be flexible with their request - http://www.fourseasons.com/interlude4/2011_M05/article_18165.html

Don't forget to check airfare to both destinations that might help you decide on which destination. Also don't forget that there's a non-refundable transaction fee of $225.00 plus a nightly rate ranging from $700 to $2800 for the week (based on the resort, season and # bedrooms reserved).

Please report on the property once you get back  

Good luck with your reservations.


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks!
I am excited on that opportunity too.
Considering Four Seasons charge $5,000 - $15,000 each night, $100 - $200/night is a minor charge for me 
I have been drawing each year, for my two FSA weeks, and this year is the first time I got it.
Maybe I would choose Costa rica due to flight fare (under $500/person), but Punta Mita is very tempting too, especially for those 4 or 5 bedroom oceanfront units! ($over 15k per night)


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 4, 2011)

*Floor Plans*
Four Seasons Residence Club Punta Mita - http://residences.fourseasons.com/residence_clubs/puntamita/your_new_home/floor_plans/
Four Seasons Residence Club Costa Rica - http://residences.fourseasons.com/residence_clubs/costarica/your_new_home/floor_plans/

*TriWest photos* (TIP: use the link at the top of the page under "Resort Information")
Four Seasons Residence Club Punta Mita - http://www.triwest-timeshare.com/resort/vacationhome/MXNAPUFO (lots of photos)
Four Seasons Residence Club Costa Rica- http://www.triwest-timeshare.com/resort/vacationhome/SACRGUFO (limited photos)

*Oyster photos* of the FS hotel in Costa Rica
http://www.oyster.com/costa-rica/ho...ort-costa-rica-at-peninsula-papagayo/photos/# (lots of photos)

*YouTube Videos*
Four Seasons Resort Punta Mita - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C_7r90akCo&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL37B53CD29B55F7EB (4 videos)
Four Seasons Resort Costa Rica - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V90zg-yhTic&feature=BFa&list=PL85B94CD9F5917224&lf=results_main (8 videos)

Enjoy :whoopie:


----------



## zentraveler (Nov 5, 2011)

We have not been to the Punta Mita property (got our rejection notice yesterday for the drawing - again  ) but we spent a week at the FS Costa Rica a few years ago. It was quite new at the time is a beautiful property (of course). We are not golfers but there is a fabulous and beautifully located golf course. We stayed in the hotel and the rooms had large and wonderful screened lanais and it was a peaceful setting with both water and woods. We looked at the future residences and they were also quite nice (don't remember the lanais in those). It is quite isolated, even more than most FS resorts although there is a boat that goes to a nearby city.

I don't know which resort is harder to get, but we have tried in every drawing and have not gotten Punta Mita. Good luck choosing!


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 5, 2011)

uh, the units are condos

costa rica are same as ones in hotel inventory (2BR $1538>$6144 and 3BR $1889>$6636)

punta mita are not in hotel inventory, and i believe all fractionals have private pools, so those would be the better units
you can find information on punta mita units on rental sites (like triwest above)


----------



## wine925 (Nov 5, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> Thanks!
> I am excited on that opportunity too.
> Considering Four Seasons charge $5,000 - $15,000 each night, $100 - $200/night is a minor charge for me
> I have been drawing each year, for my two FSA weeks, and this year is the first time I got it.
> Maybe I would choose Costa rica due to flight fare (under $500/person), but Punta Mita is very tempting too, especially for those 4 or 5 bedroom oceanfront units! ($over 15k per night)



Hi,
I am an owner at the FSRC Punta Mita and want to let you know that the RC has ocean views, but is not oceanfront.  The 15K/night villa is not part of the RC.  I haven't been to Costa Rica yet because we enjoy Punta Mita so much.  Have a wonderful vacation at either location!


----------



## GregGH (Nov 5, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> ............ I am planning to reserve something for x-mas or new year's eve week, 2012.
> Is it realistic? ........(snip) .......



I think you have to lower your expectations for the time available.  Think you get mainly 'lower' demand times ... however ...still pretty  neat to see and experience ...

I too  got my 'sorry-you didn't win' e-mail ...  love to hear what you do and your experiences.

Greg

ps - anyone make the annual meeting at Aviara ?


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 6, 2011)

*to alwysonvac for both posts*



alwysonvac said:


> flyertalk under luxuryhotels
> For example - http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/14640259-post7.html



that report from a regular poster includes discussion of condo units at FS costa rica.

flyertalk luxury hotels forum is really the only reliable source for information on luxury hotels. great posters and discussion.


----------



## zentraveler (Nov 9, 2011)

> Kagehitokiri2 said:
> 
> 
> > flyertalk luxury hotels forum is really the only reliable source for information on luxury hotels. great posters and discussion.




Big +1. Fabulous forum.


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 9, 2011)

*Update!*

I called owner service today.
They said no holiday (weeks), no spring break (March & April), no June weeks.
I asked what they have, and she said several (3 weeks) in Jan, 2 weeks in May, MANY weeks in July through September, 5 weeks on October.

Basically, inventory in Punta Mita and Costa Rica were the same except the room sizes. Costa Rica has only 2 and 3 BRs and Punta Mita has 2, 3 and 4 BRs.

So I reserved a July week at Punta Mita, 4BR.

Just wanted to post my experience, so someone who gets selected knows what he/she can expect for inventory.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 10, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> I called owner service today.
> They said no holiday (weeks), no spring break (March & April), no June weeks.
> I asked what they have, and she said several (3 weeks) in Jan, 2 weeks in May, MANY weeks in July through September, 5 weeks on October.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 10, 2011)

sounds like a smooth process, agree its nice to have a report on it, thanks

just FYI - Jan and May/Oct are higher seasons than July-Sept

4BR with plunge pool and 2 master BR including outdoor shower 

besides flyertalk luxury hotels forum (including at least one FS punta mita fractional owner, and one punta mita residence owner) there is also this forum here > http://tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=48 where a number of posters have been to punta mita


----------



## bizaro86 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congratulations! I was at the FS Punta Mita a few summers ago, and it's very, very hot. But Four Seasons beach service under my palappa made it bearable  

You'll have a great time. We took the tour of the units while we there, and got a credit we used for 2 massages for our trouble. Very low pressure.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 22, 2011)

Do you have to pay an upgrade fee when exchanging through the lottery system?


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 22, 2011)

tschwa2 said:


> Do you have to pay an upgrade fee when exchanging through the lottery system?



Yes, there is $225 non-refundable fee, and also pay nightly upgrade fee according to unit size you get.
For 2 bedroom, pay about $100 per night, for 4 bedroom, it's $200 per night.
It's not cheap, because we also pay $2200 MF for my original aviara week.
Total cost for this 4BR FS punta mita will be close to $4,000.
But, it is still a bargain compared to what FS charge for that 4BR each night.
For a full week at 4BR, it is over $30,000.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Nov 22, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> For 2 bedroom, pay about $100 per night, for 4 bedroom, it's $200 per night.
> 
> FS charge for that 4BR each night.
> For a full week at 4BR, it is over $30,000.



punta mita >

not in hotel inventory >
residence club condos (4BR = 4,295/4,327 ft2)

in hotel inventory >
residential villas (entry level is 4BR 6,886>8,995 ft2 for $4,341>$9,946)


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Dec 4, 2011)

punta mita >

just noticed there is a resident's beach club, with both adult pool and kids pool

not sure who gets access, but worth checking out

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=four+...s&hq=four+seasons+punta+mita&t=h&vpsrc=6&z=20

edit - doh, i hear it is not available to fractional owners / guests.


----------



## GregGH (Nov 6, 2013)

bump to this thread  ... after a couple of tries we got picked for lottery on Vail-CR-Punta Mita.  Received a call and e-mail.  In e-mail they mentioned that 10% Vail  15% Costa Rica and 75% of available weeks in Punta Mita.  A day or so later received a detailed pdf of the weeks and units ...handy to anticipate.

Called ( note to self ...after the phone answers --there was a rather long delay of silence and was a little unsure if we had a tech problem ..but resisted the urge to hang up and try again ..and then the recording of all agents busy started ...good - I am in the line up - less than 5 minutes -- the Dec2014 2 bbd unit was gone but we were able to get a 3 bbd .. we are happy ...

Now the fun part comes - all the planning.  Handy layout for resort (pulled from link earlier in this thread).
http://www.triwest-timeshare.com/resort/vacationhome/MXNAPUFO/36

The up charge for our 2bbd gold unit to a 3 bbd in platinum time ..$225/day (150/day for 2bbd or $300 for  4 bbd) ... still a good value and another FS to be checked off the list.

Note to any admin  person reading this ... other  Four Seasons threads are in the non-traditional  sub-folder ...should this also be moved there ??

Greg


----------



## GregGH (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi Yumdrey

Any chance you can offer some  tips and tricks from someone who has been there?  Our trip is  coming up in Dec.

General Questions
-planning on renting a car and getting food at 'Mega' store  ..has anyone done that?
-renting a car ..anyone comment on Garmin GPS map for Mexico?
-yet another car question - are Residence Club condo's 'self park' or valet ...  I don't see any parking lots on maps ...

Thanks for any info.

Greg


----------



## GregGH (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi

So just got back from FS Punta Mita.  We ate most meals in condo.  There is a Mega sister food mart 1 block from Air Port,  We stopped at Wal-Mart (approx 4 miles south of big Mega store )  and did a mid-week run to Mega store.

Parking at FS - is valet but there is no additional charge.  They handled 4 people our bags and our  food in typical FS style.  Bellman mentions the Hi Speed internet is N/C for Residence Club ..funny to see things priced in Mexican currency.

We upgraded to 3 bbd so both couples have an ocean side bedroom.  First time to experience a place with 36' wall of glass that rolls away for  a tremendous view and experience.

Many activities are included - mezcal and tequila tastings, hikes up mountain or thru property, kayak tours, yoga, snorkelling tour, etc and they seem to repeat every two days except Sunday.  For some you may get there early - depending how busy the hotel is.

I was surprised to see how many fully owned villas there were - many more than the 5 condo's of the residence club.  A lot of money here ... 

Kitchen was very well appointed.  Even a lemon squeezer ( as we brought ours ).

The plunge pool on our balcony was a hit.

Got to run ...  if you get  a chance - go try this place.

Regards
Greg


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 4, 2018)

Won the Four Seasons lottery exchange. Trying to decide between Punta Mita and Costa Rica. I got lucky since this was my first year as a FSA owner.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 4, 2018)

Congratulations! I would checkout the latest TripAdvisor reviews for each resort.
Have a wonderful trip


----------



## zentraveler (Nov 6, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Won the Four Seasons lottery exchange. Trying to decide between Punta Mita and Costa Rica. I got lucky since this was my first year as a FSA owner.



Congrats and after losing for, oh...like 15 years in a row... we have given up too much hope! FWIW, we loved Costa Rica and we have not been to Punta Mita. I am sure you will get lots of TUG input on people who have been to both.


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 6, 2018)

zentraveler said:


> Congrats and after losing for, oh...like 15 years in a row... we have given up too much hope! FWIW, we loved Costa Rica and we have not been to Punta Mita. I am sure you will get lots of TUG input on people who have been to both.



Did you enter this year? I was told that only 800 owners entered this year (not sure if that was 800 entries or 800 owners) and there were 250 units available so the chances of winning were good this year. They said that was the fewest owners entering of any year. I ended up booking a 3 BR in Costa Rica.


----------

